# As promised.. presenting 9 1/2 mnth CodyLee



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Compared to this... 8 Week old Cutie Pie... xx


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

awwww hes gorgeous! I hope you don't mind me asking...buuut what breed is he?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Cody is so cute I've missed his piccies, I love the Buttercup piccies best.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> awwww hes gorgeous! I hope you don't mind me asking...buuut what breed is he?


He is a patterdale x jack russel
Don't mind at all, was in the car the other day (passenger) with Co on my lap and someone shouted and asked accross the traffic what breed he was hehehe!! His ears were flappin in the wind..he was a dog on a cruise was sooo funny!! :blush2:



thedogsmother said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Cody is so cute I've missed his piccies, I love the Buttercup piccies best.


You have no idea how many treats it took to get him to stay there, lol!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww lovely pup! so shiney too


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Lol!! that made me giggle!! I love his ears (Now that sounds weird lol) hes soooo cute!! I want a CodyLee!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww he is beautiful!

I remember he looked a lot like Tiger, my Patterdale when he was younger but he's definately very different now he's all grown up  

I love his big ears, they're so cute!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's still as cute as ever 
I can't believe how shiny his coat is - He looks very healthy and happy.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwh he is getting very handsome!
I can't believe how different he looks to my cosuins patterdale x jrt! 
Here's a link for Coco so I don't take up Cody's thread with other pics! http://i29.tinypic.com/35194km.jpg

Just out of interest, was it his mum or dad who was the patterdale? Coco's mum was a patterdale and dad a jrt. He is just soo Different to Cody! (Cody is much cuter  )

x x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

He has stunning eyes Katie..


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww what a cutie!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Katie, 
I have really missed seeing pics of codie ,he really is a little stunner. :001_wub::001_smile:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Awhh he is as gorgeous as ever! 
Can't believe how much he has grown!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Lol!! that made me giggle!! I love his ears (Now that sounds weird lol) hes soooo cute!! I want a CodyLee!!


Hehe thank you!! But...psssttt, your not having this one :001_tt2:



Verbatim said:


> aww he is beautiful!
> 
> I remember he looked a lot like Tiger, my Patterdale when he was younger but he's definately very different now he's all grown up
> 
> I love his big ears, they're so cute!


TY!! =)



Fleur said:


> He's still as cute as ever
> I can't believe how shiny his coat is - He looks very healthy and happy.


He is poorly today, been right off his food =( But normally he is a happy chappy!!



PoisonGirl said:


> Awwh he is getting very handsome!
> I can't believe how different he looks to my cosuins patterdale x jrt!
> Here's a link for Coco so I don't take up Cody's thread with other pics! http://i29.tinypic.com/35194km.jpg
> 
> ...


Co's Mum was a JRT Lol!! Maybe that's the difference, Coco looks much like a JRT...how strange, maybe dogs take after their dad's more - who knows.. I notice they have the same colourings tho. Was CoCo's mum (Patterdale) Long or short haired...maybe that makes a difference too...

THANK YOU FOR EVERYONE'S LOVELY COMMENTS.
HUGS FROM CODY-LEE, KATE & KEVIN X


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

about time to :smilewinkgrin:,

he is still cute though ,

i also like the one where he is sat in the buttercups :001_wub:, xx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pics of Codylee  He's a real beauty


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you =) xxx


----------

